# Google Voice in Canada



## fredf (Aug 1, 2009)

Finally got my invitation to sign up but it says it isn't available in Canada yet.
Is there a way around this?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

From the beginning.


https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googlevoiceinvite/

When you receive your Google Voice invitation, process to the next step

Create a free SIP account with Iptel SIP Express Router - web interface

Configure your VOIP router or Softphone to receive calls from the SIP account you created on step one
Register a free US DID on your Iptel SIP account.

SIP Phone number: your IPtel user name (ex: Jonh.Smith)

SIP Proxy: iptel.org

Test your US DID. If you don't want to pay for long distance call, you can use iCall iCall - Free Phone Calls

Download and install a US VPN (HotSpot Shield) Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree

Launch Hotspot Shield

Click on your Google Voice invitation (see, no more country restriction message)

Choose your new US phone number

When requested, enter the US phone number you created with IPKall

You asked...

(Lifted from another site. Have not tried this myself, nor interplanetary travel.)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Or....

according to today's news, Google Voice might be coming to the iPhone as a web app:

Google Voice Can Sneak onto iPhone - PC World
Is Google Voice a Threat to AT&T? - Pogue’s Posts Blog - NYTimes.com



the Poguester said:


> Already, Google says it is readying a replacement for the Google Voice app that will offer exactly the same features as the rejected app—except that it will take the form of a specialized, iPhone-shaped Web page. For all intents and purposes, it will behave exactly the same as the app would have; you can even install it as an icon on your Home screen.
> What’s Apple going to do now? Start blocking access to individual Web sites?


Summarized on ehPhone.ca as well:
Google Voice app: what will Apple block when Google offers it as a web page? | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## VTECMAN (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, so how do i dial out without having to dial that american number for long distance? I got the receiving calls part working..


----------



## davito (Aug 31, 2008)

Or if you live in Alberta and have a 403 phone number you can use that too, for some reason Google Voice allows forwarding to 403 numbers.


----------

